# Gilmour CS Strat



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





What a bargain!


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't understand why these guitars are so expensive these days. These used to be found on the used guitar market for 4k which is as much as you want to pay for this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Benny Gutman said:


> I don't understand why these guitars are so expensive these days. These used to be found on the used guitar market for 4k which is as much as you want to pay for this.



LMAO, when four grand is the reasonable price for a Strat...

I know, I know, supply and demand, but good grief, it's an assembly!


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Correct. Ironically, when Gilmour auctioned a bunch of his Strats, including the famed black one, he said he wanted people to keep making music on these instruments. I don't think whoever paid over a million dollars for that black Strat is actually playing it....


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Drop a zero off that price and I still wouldn't buy it. I think it's ugly.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Guy is selling in Montreal, Calgary, Toronto & Moncton.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Unless I'm way out of the loop on prices for these things I think he's about double the current market value. They were only around $7k or $8k new when last produced and given some appreciation for supply and demand I can't see it going for much more than $10k, even that may be a bit optimistic.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a deal compared to this one on Reverb at $29,024. 








Fender Custom Shop David Gilmour Stratocaster Relic | Reverb Canada


The David Gilmour Stratocaster is a Fender Custom Shop model that is based on David's black 1983 American Vintage '57 Strat. It features a Maple neck with a late '50s C-shape profile, Vintage Gotoh tuners with a beveled tremolo block and a shorter tremolo arm. It uses custom hand-wound single coi...




reverb.com


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

When things get back to normal,post covid,I'm sure the signature guitars will be made on a regular basis.Feel sorry for the guys who paid over 8,000.00 for one of these.When I got my Gilmour NOS for 3500.00, I thought it was way over priced then..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Benny Gutman said:


> I don't understand why these guitars are so expensive these days. These used to be found on the used guitar market for 4k which is as much as you want to pay for this.


It comes with a DVD?


----------

